
Ask HN: How to validate a startup idea? - meesterdude
I have a startup idea for a better way to interview and hire tech talent - one that is optimized for developers instead of recruiters. How can I go about validating this idea?<p>I have a landing page and an email capture good to go - but i would need to build it to submit it to HN - but I thought we built landing pages so we didn&#x27;t have to do that?
======
Kevin_S
I'd advise against this space. There've been hundreds of startups trying to do
exactly that. Not many successes as far as I can tell.

------
sharemywin
who's paying?

how much are they paying?

That will tell you a lot about how to go about it.

